# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello All

## Kirsty

Hello i have just joined this site just now and in the next few months i will be buying some fish and just wanted to know what was out there as ive never really been interested in them before, but now i am.

----------


## berley

hiya and welcome to fish keeping  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

Hello Fish welcome to fish-keeping  :fishy:

----------


## Gary R

Hello Fish 

and welcome to fish-keeping.com ......i hope you find all that you need here, and if you need any help please ask and we will do our best to help you get started

Regards Gary.

----------

